# 2013 first sale,ghrp 2,Ipamorelin,CJC Buy one Get one Free,worldwide free shipping



## LabpeRep (Jan 4, 2013)

[h=2]Now we are running the 2013 first sale of 

*GHRP-2 5mg,Buy 1 get 1 FREE, 99.60% purity*

*IPAMORELIN 2mg,Buy 1 get 1 FREE, 99.28% purity*

*Modified GRF (1-29) CJC 1293 5mg,Buy 1 get 1 FREE, 98.08% purity*

*CJC-1295 without DAC 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, 98.74% purity*

*Melanotan-II 10mg, as low as $12 per vial, 99.74% purity*

*GHRP-6 5mg, as low as $12 per vial, 98.56% purity*

*IGF-1 LR3 1mg, as low as $40 per vial, 96.08% purity*

   And checkout with coupon for 10% off.
*coupon code: 2013firstsale* 

coupon is valid until Jan 10th 2013.
coupon offers worldwide free shipping .
The code applies to all the peptides.
No minimum purchase required.
    At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports
[/h][h=2]GHRP-2 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121227-L1004MSHPLC
 

 [h=2]Ipamorelin Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120715-L1011MSHPLC
  [h=2]Modified GRF (1-29) CJC 1293 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121220-L1029MSHPLC
  [h=2]CJC-1295 without DAC Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121216-L1001MSHPLC
  [h=2]Melanotan-II Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121224-L1013MSHPLC
  [h=2]GHRP-6 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM130102-L1005MSHPLC
  [h=2]IGF-1 LR3 Report[/h] 
BATCH HPLC REPORTM120820-L888368 HPLC
 
 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## ripsid (Jan 5, 2013)

what is the difference with cjc 1293,cjc 1295 no dac and cjc with dac?


----------



## Don Keballs (Jan 5, 2013)

DAC is like extended slow release. Some say this is bad, in that it doesn't mimic natural production. Some say it is good because you get more benefits longer


----------



## ripsid (Jan 6, 2013)

BigCool said:


> DAC is like extended slow release. Some say this is bad, in that it doesn't mimic natural production. Some say it is good because you get more benefits longer


thanks for your help.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 8, 2013)

*in,CJC Buy one Get one Free,worldwide free shipping*

Only a couple of days left!


----------



## LabpeRep (Jan 10, 2013)

Last day for worldwide free shipping!!


----------

